# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Мой Ju-88C-6 от ITALERY

## Anonymous

При сборке больших проблем не возникало. Модель доступна для моделистов любого уровня."Родная декаль" на модель не ложиться. Потребуется некоторое количество спирта. Я имею ввиду носовую часть. Собирал ее буквально по кусочкам! Зимний камуфляж наносил несколько своеобразно (для тех, кто не знаком с этой технолгией). Красим модель в стантартный камуфляж, а потом красим сверху белой краской. Сразу вытираем ваткой смоченной спиртом, те места, где нам надо. Получается, как в жизни (или чуть хуже). Модель раскраивалась по чертежам опубликованным в журнале Мир авиации (правда номер и год не помню)работы  в принципе не много ( при наличии определенного инструмента и терпения)

----------


## Kasatka

а что такое случилось с переплетом фонаря?

и пулемет кривой или мне кажется?

----------


## MiKar

Приветствую!

ЕМНИП, такая раскраска носовой части должна была ввести в заблуждение экипажи противника - мол, это не C-6 с вооружением, а обычное остекление бомбардировочного варианта.

С уважением,
Михаил.

----------


## Kasatka

да нее.. я про то как неаккуратно это все сделано.
а-ля "тяп-ляп".
все впечатление от модели портит  :roll:

----------


## An-Z

да... над "переплётами" надо работать..  и действительно ближний пулемёт с кривым стволом..
по камуфлу.. водорастворимая краска активнее стиралась на передних кромках несущих поверхностей и в наиболее часто посещаемых местах.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Согласен, модель сама симпатичная, но неаккуратный переплет и мутное стекло фонаря портят все впечатление :-(
Зато есть над чем работать! :-)
А как красили переплет? Может мы тут обществом что-нить посоветуем?

----------


## Anonymous

Я бы послушал пару советов Доктора Срибного))) по окраске фанаря.Очень прошу.
т.к. это слабое место начинающих моделистов.

----------


## An-Z

Да, да, я бы тоже послушал, хотя наверняка на модельных форумах этот воппрос перетирался неоднократно..
Лично я пока выклеиваю переплёт (по его границам) полосочками "тамииевской" ленты, причём чем уже лента, тем проще её выгнуть, если переплёт сложной формы.. потом должные остаться прозрачными места закрываю колорстопом.. что меня не устраивает в этом методе? достаточно трудоёмкий и не всегда получается отличный результат..

----------


## Nazar

А я делаю наоборот,целиком маскирую фонарь креппом(малярная лента,не хуже тамии,но в десятки раз дешевле),а потом по переплету вырезаю то что должно быть окрашенно,результат так-же как и в варианте описанном Андреем,весьма достойный

----------


## Д.Срибный

Способов много, и каждый в конце-концов выбирает наиболее ему удобный :-)
Ну например, самый простой и дающий наилучший результат способ - это купить готовую маску :-) Стоят такие маски недорого - 1-2 доллара, производит их Эдуард, Cutting Edge, Хобби+Плюс и другие. Трудоемкость процесса минимальная, поскольку надо просто снять маску с подложки и наклеить на фонарь, а результат максимальный.
Второй способ, это способ используемый Андреем - отрезать от тамиевской ленты тонкую полоску (я наклеиваю ленту на кусок стекла и затем ножом по металлической линейке), затем выклеить полосками границы неокрашеваемого участка и середину "закрасить" масколом или замаскировать кусочками ленты.
Еще вариант - сточить переплет, отполировать фонарь, взять обрезки декали с прозрачной пленкой, задуть ее цветом камуфлажа, нарезать тонкии полоски и выклеить переплет из декалей.
Еще один способ - приложить кусок тамиевской ленты по размерам чуть больше чем маскируемый участок, обозначить края, например проведя острой зубочисткой по границе переплета, или можно потереть грифелем карандаша... снять ленту, аккуратно обрезать лишнее и приклеить ее назад на фонарь.
Вариация этого способа - обрезать ленту прямо на фонаре острым модельным ножом. Недостаток - пожно поцарапать ножом фонарь.
Самый для меня приятный способ - это использовать для маскировки аллюминиевую фольгу от Bare Metal Foil. Это тонкая фольга с клеевым слоем, она хорошо тянется, не ломается и т.д. Технология такая же - вырезаем кусочек чуть больше по размерам, прикладываем, зубочисткой обозначаем края, снимаем, лишнее обрезаем, приклеиваем назад и тщательно приглаживаем. Достоинство фольги в том, что на ней очень хорошо видны границы переплета и она хорошо тянется, что позволяет маскировать криволинейные участки. Фольга дорогая - 5 долларов за кусок, но вещь отличная. Кстати, ее основное предназначение - это имитация металлических поверхностей, например, металлической обшивки самолета.
Кроме того, многие используют (и хвалят) пленку для маскирования - Parafilm. Но, насколько я знаю, она плохо держится на плоских участках.
Во всех случаях надо следить, чтобы края маски были плотно приглажены к фонарю, чтобы туда не затекла краска.
После того как маска прилажена, дунуть сначала цветом интерьера кабины - чтобы изнутри переплет был окрашен в цвет кабины, а затем поверху задуть уже камуфлажем.
Если фонарь кабины открыт и видна внутренняя часть переплета, то желательно также замаскировать фонарь изнутри и также окрасить переплет.

Ну и, конечно, перед покраской желательно отполировать как следует фонарь, а также, искупать его в Футуре - американском акриловом лаке для пола. Лак дает твердое сверкающее покрытие, которое сглаживает неровности и фонарь становится даже прозрачнее.

----------


## Nazar

Самый для меня приятный способ - это использовать для маскировки аллюминиевую фольгу от Bare Metal Foil. Это тонкая фольга с клеевым слоем, она хорошо тянется, не ломается и т.д. Технология такая же - вырезаем кусочек чуть больше по размерам, прикладываем, зубочисткой обозначаем края, снимаем, лишнее обрезаем, приклеиваем назад и тщательно приглаживаем. Достоинство фольги в том, что на ней очень хорошо видны границы переплета и она хорошо тянется, что позволяет маскировать криволинейные участки. Фольга дорогая - 5 долларов за кусок, но вещь отличная. Кстати, ее основное предназначение - это имитация металлических поверхностей, например, металлической обшивки самолета



По поводу фольги,я много раз поднимал эту тему на различеых форумах(воспользовавшись поиском можно найти) ,в конторе в которой я работаю,выпускается как минимум три вида липких металлических лент и один из них,как раз то что нужно моделисту для счастья-аллюминиевая фольга на клеевой  основе,делается из того-же проката из которого производится и пищевая фольга,так что толщина та что нужно,выпускается под торговой маркой Klebebander,правда в продаже встречается довольно редко(если в Питере могу достать)
По поводу схватывания с поверхностью,на некоторых моделях держится у меня около двух лет,краска на ней то-же держится не плохо,правда с грунтовкой заметно лучше

----------


## Д.Срибный

Смотрится хорошо!
А вот все же как поступаешь если переплет надо покрасить? Фольгу красишь до или после? :-) Если до, то не повредится ли краска?

----------


## Nazar

> Смотрится хорошо!
> А вот все же как поступаешь если переплет надо покрасить? Фольгу красишь до или после? :-) Если до, то не повредится ли краска?


Дмитрий,с F-15E,это был исключительный случай,просто из за деффекта фонаря,весь переплет с подвижной части,был напрочь удален и его надо было как-то востанавливать,я остановился на фольге(так как,держится хорошо,легко принимает кривые формы и достаточно тонкая)
Обычно этой фольгой я я делаю стяжные кольца,накладные листы и т.д.,а фонари(если там нормальный рельефный переплет) просто маскирую и крашу
Под Футурой ,краска держется пока отлично,но перед покраской ее(фольгу)лучше шкурочкой пройтись(слегка),для придания шершавости(краска будет лучше держаться)

----------


## An-Z

> А я делаю наоборот,целиком маскирую фонарь креппом(малярная лента,не хуже тамии,но в десятки раз дешевле),а потом по переплету вырезаю то что должно быть окрашенно,результат так-же как и в варианте описанном Андреем,весьма достойный


 я использую и её :), но как накрывая фонарь цельным куском бумажки ты избавляешься от складок? я так попробовал раз.. бе..  да и риск прорезать переплёт криво есть.. и процарапать фонарь легко...

про фольгу.. ну ка, поподробнее тут! Bare Metal Foil имеет на клеевом слое  защитную бумажку? Если да, то как удаётся её плотно прижать к поверхности фонаря, чтоб вырезать переплёт без искажений? Если нет, то как её отделять приклееную к фонарю? И потом, если удалось  вырезать как надо, этой фольгой маскируется неокрашенная часть фонаря или как у  Nazar имитируется переплёт. 
фольга Klebebander в Щёлково продаётся в автомобльных магазинах, там где приспособы бля быстрого ремонта.. разной длины и ширины.. стяжня лента на моём И-16 сделана им..как и переплёт фонаря..

----------


## Д.Срибный

> про фольгу.. ну ка, поподробнее тут! Bare Metal Foil имеет на клеевом слое  защитную бумажку? Если да, то как удаётся её плотно прижать к поверхности фонаря, чтоб вырезать переплёт без искажений? Если нет, то как её отделять приклееную к фонарю? И потом, если удалось  вырезать как надо, этой фольгой маскируется неокрашенная часть фонаря или как у  Nazar имитируется переплёт.


1. Да, имеет.

2. Два способа. 1) Снимается бумага, фольга приклеивается с запасом на неокрашиваемый участок фонаря, приглаживается (ватной палочкой и зубочисткой) и прямо по месту прорезается ножом вдоль переплета. Прорезать фольгу гораздо легче чем пленку или ленту, поэтому вероятность поцарапать фонарь гораздо меньше. 
Вот тут есть подробный туториал: http://www.clubhyper.com/reference/maskingbmfds_1.htm

2) Снимается бумага, фольга приклеивается с запасом на неокрашиваемый участок фонаря, приглаживается по краям, после чего фольга аккуратно снимается и лишнее срезается. Затем фольга приклеивается обратно. Если сильно не придавливать фольгу, то она снимается без проблем.

3. Фольгу можно применять как для маскировки неокрашиваемых частей, так и для изготовления самого переплета фонаря, особенно если переплет неокрашивается, а так и остается стальным. Кстати, эта фольга выпускается в нескольких вариантах - хром, темный хром, матовый аллюминий и т.д.

----------


## An-Z

ага, понятно.. однозначно, наша фольга Klebebander  не аналогична Bare Metal Foil , потому как очень тонкая и мягкая, после приклеивания, её аккуратно уже не снять..

----------


## Nazar

> ага, понятно.. однозначно, наша фольга Klebebander  не аналогична Bare Metal Foil , потому как очень тонкая и мягкая, после приклеивания, её аккуратно уже не снять..


Как я уже ранее писал,эту фольгу мы выпускаем в трех видах,для моделизма идеально подходит та,что с бумажной прокладкой между слоями,но она действительно очень мягкая и тонкая,что делает практически невозможным снять ее аккуратно и использовать повторно

----------


## Anonymous

Господа! Огромное спасибо за критические замечания! Не знаю с чего Вы взяли, что пулемет кривой! Может издержки фото? Уверяю Вас, он нормальный!
А с имитацией переплета я помучился действительно! дело в том, что в наборе была декаль и я ничтоже сумняшеся его и использовал! Вот тут то и начались трудности! Мой товарищ обругал меня за это грязно и был прав! Нол процесс был уже завершен. Век живи и дураком помреш! :lol: 
Но на самом деле модель кардинально переделана! Это не видно конечно, но если поближе посмотреть....

----------

